# How to tell the difference?



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

When we got our chicks 4 weeks ago I got what I was told to be 3 Cornish cross 3 barred rock and 2 Americana. One of which I believe is yellow and the other brownish. The problem I'm having is I have 4 yellow chicks that are all growing extremely fast like Cornish cross. I used to be able to tell them apart but not so much these days. My girlfriend pointed out that 3 of them have yellow feet and one of them has feet with a green tint to them. Is that one my Americana? Or did I get 4 Cornish cross?


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Can you post a pic? When I first read your post I thought...they've got 4 Cornish X because nothing else grows quite as fast as a CX (except for geese and ducks), but then I got to the green legs part. So definitely pics would help. 
I suppose it's possible that you got a Cornish X and easter egger/Ameraucana mix, but highly unlikely.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I expect that you'll just need to wait a while longer. (probably another month)
The growth-rate and Activity Level will tell you. (The Cornish X will NOT be as active...but _hungrier _! )
The green-legged one is probably NOT a Cornish X. 
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

The first pic is a Cornish cross. The 2nd pic is the bird in question
The 3rd pic the bird in question is hiding behind the stick in the back


----------



## DottieB (Mar 15, 2013)

The one with the green legs is an Americauna.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

DottieB said:


> The one with the green legs is an Americauna.


Thank you! I don't know anything about chickens yet. Still learning as I go


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Ameraucana (purebred) have slate or black legs. Green legs indicate a cross typically, like an EE.


----------



## Clearcut23 (Apr 25, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> Ameraucana (purebred) have slate or black legs. Green legs indicate a cross typically, like an EE.


Meaning it will lay eggs? We were planning on having 5 birds for eggs and 3 for the dinner table. This late in the game I don't want to raise a new chick or introduce a new one.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Clearcut23 said:


> Meaning it will lay eggs? We were planning on having 5 birds for eggs and 3 for the dinner table. This late in the game I don't want to raise a new chick or introduce a new one.


It may. Looks like a pullet to me. Just because she may lay doesn't mean you can't eat her.  Ah the beauty of chickens.


----------

